# LGB 2028D sound Mogul Steam engine,instructions



## mrsportys (Dec 22, 2009)

Hi everyone...new to the board...I just received my LGB 2028D sound Mogul Steam engine,D.,S.P. & P.R.R-#71. after bidding on Ebay...usually have excellent results but this time I'm a little worried. The explanation says, used very little, looks brand new and it does however, I did not get an instruction manual with it (I will be asking for it, you already know the answer). Does anyone have one they could copy for me? Also...at the real of the wood car there is a small "circular" I'll call it hatch, behind the wood, that inside looks like some type of wiring was in it or? It sort of looks burnt...can anyone tell me what this might be.
Appreciate the help in advance.

Thanks,

Jim


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

Instructions for similar loco

Mogul Instructions


Instructions for LGB Locos

German Site


----------



## mrsportys (Dec 22, 2009)

Thanks Richard, I did find similar instructions. However none came to crux of my problem. I want to see if this particular part has any bearing on the sound / unit itself. The , hopefully, attached picturewill show the piece that I easily took off behind the stack of wood. It doesn't feel like the piece should come off yet it did and the, I think, piece of wire inside looks frazzled and burnt?. 

Anyone know what this piece is? Looks like I cannot add a picture, I'll keep looking if I can.....

Thanks,

Jim


----------



## mrsportys (Dec 22, 2009)

Anyone....can I add pics to replys? Thanks


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

well the fact is that the 2028 D was not a factory sound equipped loco 

so the next question is -what is the make of the sound system? 

the part you refer to is a water filler hatch and this has been used on other LGB models as a cover for the volume potentiometer-which seems a a possibility for what you are describing 

is is possible that someone fitted an lgb after market sound module into the tender 

(these are a small black plastic box slightly larger and more square than a pack of cigarettes-with a grate for the sound 

-as i understand things these (later versions) came with a separate volume pot which had a longish shaft so that they could be retrofitted into various locos and have the volume control shaft long enough to access 

you may be seeing wires that were inadvertantly touched with a soldering iron-or something entirely different 

are there any 'issues' with operation?


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

to add a picture.
First you need to upload it to the web. You can use 1st class space here, a service like photobucket, or whatever web space came with your ISP contract.

Second you need to learn the 'secret code' -- [i-m-g] whatever the picture's web address [/-i-m-g] just remove all the -s to make it work. If you use photobucket, it's the bottom choice of addresses all ready to go.


----------

